# Domain name help



## K.Li (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, just to clear things up I am not trying to start a "business" and be a profesional with just a camera and a website.

However, no matter how newbie I am I still believe that you need to act professionally for people to trust you and let you practice and have a oppturinty to learn. Like many of you guys on the forum would tell newbies, shoot shoot and shoot some more is the only way to improve your skills.

That is why I am setting up a proper website, name, and business card. That way when I talk to people and ask for a chance to take photos of them, I can present myself as someone who is taking it seriously, and truly wants to take it to a higher level.

I have finished my business card and I am almost done with my website, just need to fill in more info and fix up things here and there. But here is my problem, I am not sure which domain name would be more suitable.

My full name is Kevin Li and I am planning for the business to be called either K.Li Photography, which is my favorite right now, or Kevin Li Photography.

So the current choice of domain would be (I am not sure if I should have .au, what do you guys think? I am trying to present more of a local supporting small business so personally I believe .au would show that)

www.kliphotography.com.au
www.kliphoto.com.au
www.kevinliphotograph.com.au (seems long and boring)
etc basically combinations of name business and so on.

If anyone have any suggestion on a more creative name feel free to let me know. Sorry for rambling on for such a simple question, but I thought giving more of a background info would help with the suggestions.


----------



## Sachphotography (Feb 2, 2010)

K.Li said:


> www.kliphotography.com.au
> www.kliphoto.com.au
> www.kevinliphotograph.com.au (seems long and boring)



short sweet and to the point
www.kliphoto.com.au


----------



## SimpleFoto (Feb 2, 2010)

I agree with Sach.  Short is best.


----------



## wedding-photographer (Feb 2, 2010)

Short is always good so long as it makes sense, the other argument for a longer name is that if you have one of your keywords (e.g. photography) as part of your domain name then this can help with SEO and your organic placement in search engine listings.

End of the day though it comes down to personal choice.


----------



## tpd (Mar 1, 2010)

www.kliphoto.com.au  for definate


----------

